

Show HN: Brit/Euro version of Threadless tee design competition- Facebook App  - NiceGuyJimmy


======
NiceGuyJimmy
Hello fellow HN pals- Jay and I were sick of waiting for shipping from
threadless over in the states and paying a premium for delivery, so we hacked
together this MVP as a Facebook app. We are London based so hoping to attract
a more Brit/Euro community that should reflect in the designs that win too.
Let us know what you think of the alpha site (note you have to be logged into
Facebook as it brings up a Facebook app)- we thought this would be easier to
share stuff/promote to pals for voting, etc.

www.facebook.com/designoff/

